# Dirty tail



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Do rats ever clean their tails? I don't think I've seen any of my boys clean theirs.

Two of my boys have particularly mucky tails right now - they like to hang out in the litter box and it looks like they've been pooing on each others tails 

Is it okay for me to clean them for them using unscented baby wipes or is the tail a no-go area?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I read that lots of times rats won't clean their tails. I know my boys are amazing on keeping their coats clean but always neglect the tails. I do use baby wipes on mine, but I have to be very gentle since they aren't really fans of me messing with their tails.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

You can clean them with baby wipes or clean their tails when you bathe them, just make sure you go the same way the scales and guard hairs are going. So from base to tip. You don't want to go tip from base because you can pull up the scales or end up pushing dirt up under the scales causing infection. 

Most rats don't clean their tails. I have only heard of a couple rats that will actually clean their tails. 

When cleaning their tails make sure you are not pulling on the tail and that if the rat tries to run you won't be pulling on it. Because its possible to de glove a rats tail.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

It's weird, my girls never have dirty tails...I give them baths once in a while though just to make sure theyre clean. I have seen my girl olive clean her tail once or twice, but shes a power groomer, she is always cleaning something. The other girls I have are dwarfs and their tails are a lot softer and harder to get dirty.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Tail cleaning can be beneficial as some rats can get very scaley tails, where the scales are old and dry. These can get infected and cause small sores and lumps to appear.

The best way i've found to clean there tails is to use the rough part of a cheap washing up sponge (looks like a scourer but a lot softer). I rip it off and then wet the tail with warm water and put some soap on it. Then i drag the scourer down the tail from base to tip, twisting sligthly on the way down. Any thick or stubborn bits can be lightly scrubbed with a soft bristled tooth brush and more liquid soap. You can go against the scales with this but only very gently, generally brushing in a cirucular motion works well. Then put a blob of moisturiser on afterwards to stop


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I did manage to softly wipe most of the soiling from them with a wet wipe which I made extra wet with water....and lo and behold then the boy who had had the dirtiest tail went and finished off the cleaning himself! Guess I taught him to clean his own tail!! 

Haven't ventured into actual bathing territory with my boys yet...that will be an experience!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Pfft, bathing is the squirmiest, funniest looking thing I've seen my rats go through. Sophie and Olivia both clean their tails sometimes, but recently both have been looking a bit dirtier. I'll be trying the tips, Isamurat!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldnt Bath a rat unless they genuinely need help to get there fur clean from something they cant clean off themselves. It doesnt benefit them as it strips there coat of good oils and stresses them out. If you keep your rats in a decently cleaned out cage they shouldnt need it, at most a wipe over with a wet wipe i your allergic is probably fair on them.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

My girls don't really clean their tails either. When they look dirty I just soak a wash cloth in warm water and wipe down the tail from base to tip. It takes me longer with Gadget because she is very impatient and thinks nail trimming and baths are horrible, but it gets most of the ickiness off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been filling up a container with warm water, and dipping just their tails in it, and wiping them with toilet paper afterwards.... The stuff that came off was just nasty!!! I have no idea where their tails got that dirty! I clean their cage/shelves frequently !! And it's only the two younger as well... The two oldest keep their tails Clean.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paigebrittain26 (Feb 24, 2014)

One of my girls is a tail cleaner, the other isn't! A baby wipe from base to tip does no harm.


----------

